# New Bundle Monster Plates!



## Jjlane (May 3, 2011)

I got my new bundle monster plates and wanted to share them with everyone and do a little review which I also did on my blog only this is a bit shorter. The plates are of much better quality than the first set of plates. They have a paper backing on them, similar to the konad backing. The full nail designs are also much larger than the first set which is a big plus. I really have nothing bad to say about them! They are comparable to Konad but are much much cheaper!! 

Old plate vs new plate:









First design using the new plates:





If you got the new Bundle Monster plates, I want to see your manis!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (May 3, 2011)

Mine just shipped today! I cant wait. Love the mani, great colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ngelic (May 4, 2011)

I got mine this week too, lol! They'll be here soon!

Just a question, is there any stamps that are similar between the two sets?


----------



## llehsal (May 4, 2011)

Wow!  How much did you pay for these?  How do you know which is the better plates when ordering?  Did you order from a different supplier?


----------



## Jjlane (May 4, 2011)

Ngelic, there are not really any designs that are similar between the two sets. Here is a picture of both sets of designs:

New set:

   



Old set:





llhesal, for the new set I paid $21 for 25 plates. The old set is about $18 for 21 plates. I ordered both of these sets from Amazon. Here are links to both sets: New set   Old set


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 4, 2011)

Very cool.  I got my first stamp set the other day and just couldnt get the hang of it.  I think Im going to take a step back and be happy with my stickers. LOL!


----------



## llehsal (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ngelic (May 4, 2011)

Oh yea, I've seen them, but I have diffculty telling the differences between one another when it comes to things with lines, lol &gt;&lt;

Like... for example, the last one on the 3rd row to me look exactly the same to most of the ones in the first set.


----------



## Annelle (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ngelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yea, I've seen them, but I have diffculty telling the differences between one another when it comes to things with lines, lol &gt;&lt;
> 
> Like... for example, the last one on the 3rd row to me look exactly the same to most of the ones in the first set.


The last one on the 3rd row doesn't have too many lines?

Here are the only dupes I could find for it:





Couldn't find matching crowns or laticework for the bottom middle one either.  Those were the closest i found.  (I only labeled it "3 new" so that I could tell it was the last one from the 3rd row of the "new" set to compare it with the "old" set)


----------



## Ngelic (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The last one on the 3rd row doesn't have too many lines?
> ...


 Wow! Thankyou! This really really helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (May 5, 2011)

what I ended up doing for me was take the pictures and blowing them up to around 200-250% so I could actually see the designs. The designs were a bit blurry but at least I could see them easier than the teeny versions!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

beautiful nails.... did they send a plate with no design??


----------



## Jjlane (May 8, 2011)

Thank you! No they did not send a plate without a design. I guess I forgot to mention that in the second picture I am comparing the backs of the new plate and old plate. It is just the back of the old plate


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

oo ok I was gonna say!  lol


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 8, 2011)

I feel so out of place on this subject lol. I've never heard of these before at all. This really is amazing. Can anyone give me a run through of how it is done.


----------



## Amber204 (May 8, 2011)

I just got the older set in the mail and went and ordered the new one's as they were not out when I started getting into them recently mysef. I got a free hello kitty plate and have been hooked ever since, I must have over 50 plates now so I plan to get a few extra stamp sets and give them away for presents as well!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *2010sherrybaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel so out of place on this subject lol. I've never heard of these before at all. This really is amazing. Can anyone give me a run through of how it is done.



you paint over the pattern you want to use, scrape off the excess with the scraper, take the rubber stamp place it on the pattern and  push, then you take the pattern and stamp it onto your nail


----------



## vixie13 (May 9, 2011)

They seem to have really listened to folks and made some great changes! Looking forward to hauling them some day!


----------



## Annelle (May 10, 2011)

yeah I was hesitant on buying the first set because of what people had said (mostly the part about the full nail designs being too small to actually cover a full nail, but the razor sharp edge causing cuts when handling didn't sound pleasant either)...but it sounds like they fixed both of those issues now.


----------

